

Ask HN: Easy way out or hard way freelancing? - mythriel

I left my high payed job 2 months ago and now I got an offer that is even better than the previous payed job...my dilemma is to take this job or continue freelancing and working on small projects for myself and looking for projects. The thing is it wasn't bad since I left my job, I have done some freelancing work and also some side small projects but the thing is I do not really like the part of freelancing where I need to look for clients and when I do find clients most of them do not have the kind of projects I am looking for. So I wouldn't really take this job offer but it is a lot of money and since my savings are going really fast it looks like an easy solution. What should I do? Should I post that I am looking for work on HN, because I think it is the best place to find good work and fun projects and not having to work for clients that have crappy projects and do not understand how the industry works. The thing is I am not sure how much long time work I would get from HN and how fast and that's why the easy way out to a high paying job looks like a good solution.
======
czbond
Freelancing is not easy - you have to put in the time and effort to network.
Work won't just come to you for some time unless you are constantly telling
people that you're available and what you've done.

Posting on HN is good, but don't bet on most of the work landing. (Remember
there are many freelancers on HN also responding to those posts). Partnering
with other freelancers is also a good option to fill in gaps.

I would suggest contemplating why you left? The hours, the pay, the career
progression, the responsibilities.

------
katherineparker
If I were you, I'd get a piece of paper and a pen and write a pro/con columned
list. It will help you get your thoughts together. I think the basis of a
decision for freelancing vs. the job offer should be about your happiness and
which one you prefer overall (all factors: salary + work environment etc...).

Good luck with your decision.

